# Sumner23 .... escaped ASF



## Sumner23 (Mar 7, 2018)

Nice to find a new forum without a target  on your back


----------



## brazey (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## Push50 (Mar 8, 2018)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Mar 16, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## superted (Apr 6, 2018)

Welcome mate

Best site - Lots of Veterans always happy to offer and help you out

Now lets go smash some heavy weights around. Come visit me for some free stuff  link in my signature

Peace


----------

